# Antenna in a tree



## S-noWonder

When I bought my house I noticed a wire (co-ax?) that runs up to a very tall tree. I have no idea how they got it up there.  It appears to be attached to something, but it's so far off the ground I can't tell what. The end in the house looks like a large phone jack. So I am wondering if this is for a ham radio. Is there anyway to find out?


----------



## john-in-ga

Ham radio operators were not the only ones who are prone to put antennas in trees:  Citizens Band operators and Short Wave listeners comes to mind.


  As far as how the coax got up a tall tree, if its purpose was to connect an antenna up the tree to a radio in the house, something was used to get a light line (think fishing) over a limb high in the tree and back to the ground.  Any number of things can be used, hammer, spinning reel, sling shot, bow and arrow, potato gun……… then a heavier line would be used pull the antenna and attached coax up.


  It will be difficult to determine what the coax was used for without knowing what it was attached to at least on one end.  If it was attached to a radio the “large phone jack” should be a PL 259 (Google PL 259) to see what one looks like. 


  Without the radio, the choices of the coax use could be narrowed down a little by examining the end in the tree. If it is attached to an antenna, the size and configuration of the antenna could give a hint to the radio band it was use on.  Another step could be taken.  If the coax is not damaged, and if the connection to the antenna is still good and the antenna still functions, there is test equipment that can be used determine the frequencies for which the antenna was used.  



  This equipment is a little pricey so your choices may be to find someone (think well equipped ham) or enjoy wondering what the wire did before you come on the scene.


  Keep in mind Ham is short for Amateur radio operator.  In my case amateur should be emphasized.  The opinions expressed herein, therefore, should not be viewed as that of an expert.
  WA4FRI


----------



## S-noWonder

Thank you very much.  That gives me a start.


----------



## JimVT

very old post but a cat 6 cable for surveillance camera has a phone type jack. I am installing  small dish  and camera now and a second dish on my house to watch my property. it has that type of connecters. it is a short distance but to far for a cable run. 1/3 mile KF7RiN


----------



## jillcrate

One time I was at a friends house and he had a tree so high right in front of the house,I couldnt believe the antenna was RIGHT THE THE TOP!! (It was a thin pine tree)

They must have used a fire truck to get that up there  (No way they climbed)


----------

